# 189 Rejected!



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

I am very sad while writing this...my game is over now...I had applied for 189 March and today i got refusal notification. We submitted joint application...me and my partner.
I had 60 points when i applied for category 261312. As indicated in the notification the CO informed me that i do not satisfy clause 214 of Regulations..i.e. as per him my total points are 50. Actually my first ACS as of Feb 2013 i had 6 yrs exp. but then my CO ask for a new ACS and in this March ACS only my last yrs job is awarded points which means my whole exp is not accepted. and only last yr is accepted. I do not know on what basis they evaluate me. 
My partner did not went for skill assessment as my agent assured me it is not needed and we can succeed without it due to my total points.
Now I am no where. What to do please help.

SHould i go for appeal?? any exp out there with anyone? please help...


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ann121 said:


> I am very sad while writing this...my game is over now...I had applied for 189 March and today i got refusal notification. We submitted joint application...me and my partner. I had 60 points when i applied for category 261312. As indicated in the notification the CO informed me that i do not satisfy clause 214 of Regulations..i.e. as per him my total points are 50. Actually my first ACS as of Feb 2013 i had 6 yrs exp. but then my CO ask for a new ACS and in this March ACS only my last yrs job is awarded points which means my whole exp is not accepted. and only last yr is accepted. I do not know on what basis they evaluate me. My partner did not went for skill assessment as my agent assured me it is not needed and we can succeed without it due to my total points. Now I am no where. What to do please help. SHould i go for appeal?? any exp out there with anyone? please help...


Really sorry to hear that. But,why did ACS assess you differently second time? Did you submit all the required documents? And did you have a chance to contest ACS assessment before letting CO know of you second assessment results?

Before you go for an appeal you may need to clear this confusion with ACS.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

As far as i understand I was doing my MBA with my job. Job was permanent full time as developer. Job was from 2004 to 2010 and my MBA was from 2005-2008 so ACS said my relevant exp is after 2008. Wat a mess created. 
Although i m computer grad and did MBA just to further my education. I was employed full time and did MBA in evening..
what to do?
I quit job in Nov 2010 due to marriage and still at home. but that does not matter as i already had required exp....


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

Ann121 said:


> As far as i understand I was doing my MBA with my job. Job was permanent full time as developer. Job was from 2004 to 2010 and my MBA was from 2005-2008 so ACS said my relevant exp is after 2008. Wat a mess created. Although i m computer grad and did MBA just to further my education. I was employed full time and did MBA in evening.. what to do? I quit job in Nov 2010 due to marriage and still at home. but that does not matter as i already had required exp....


Can you please post the exact contents of first and second ACS results leaving out the personal details? And why did CO request another ACS in the first place


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Did u change or anzsco code in the second assessment, if so what's the code u applied for in your EOI


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

No. my first ACS assessment was in Feb 2013 when the rules of ACS was not changed and they did not add the "AFTER" clause in ACS reports. Thus they simply assess my job exp and accept all that i claim...i.e. around 8.4 yrs. I submit my visa app in March 2014 and thus CO ask for new ACS report as ACS changed the rules in May or Aril 2013. And as per new report they add the "After" clause according to which my exp after my MBA degree was accepted. Hope u got it now...
I applied for ANZCODe 261312


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Can u post ur points breakdown? In your rejection mail is there anything mentioned about PIC 4020?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

So, they took in your Masters degree and your experience reduced to less than what you claimed. Right? I don't think you can appeal as you have legally failed to claim 60 points. You need to reapply. If the agent is MARA registered, may be you can do something about it. Also, offshore people cannot appeal or do anything once visa is rejected.

Your review rights would have been clearly explained in the Rejection letter.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Hey guys,

This case seems a red alert for me and anyone who has assessment done before April 2013.

I also have the ACS assessment done last year and do not have AFTER clause in it.

This assessment is valid for 2 Years per the document.

So why would CO ask for re-assessment ???

Similary, why did CO ask for re-assessment to Ann121 if it was valid ??
Ann121, was your ACS expired, what is the date of your first assessment.

Ann121 please post details ASAP.

Seniors, please advice.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

My first assessment was of Feb 2013. My visa app dated 1st March 2013 and my second acs assessment is of May 2014. I applied on basis of my first assessment and i think legally it was not wrong as ACS says assessment is valid for 2 yrs...i dont know why CO ask for new assessement if first was still valid.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> My first assessment was of Feb 2013. My visa app dated 1st March 2013 and my second acs assessment is of May 2014. I applied on basis of my first assessment and i think legally it was not wrong as ACS says assessment is valid for 2 yrs...i dont know why CO ask for new assessement if first was still valid.


After reading through your post again for couple times, I realized you were working as well as doing MBA. And I believe you claimed points for both.
That could be a reason why CO asked to get re-assessment done.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Hey guys,
> This case seems a red alert for me and anyone who has assessment done before April 2013.
> 
> I also have the ACS assessment done last year and do not have AFTER clause in it.
> ...


*_Shel, Expresso, Moderators, please advice ??*


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Sorry for the rejection! 
Actually CO has taken the clarification from ACS by assessing again!
Ann121 has messed up with his MBA degree ; without which he could get Positive assessment from ACS with his Computer Grad and he has already noticed us.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

mithu93ku said:


> Sorry for the rejection!
> Actually CO has taken the clarification from ACS by assessing again!
> Ann121 has messed up with his MBA degree ; without which he could get Positive assessment from ACS with his Computer Grad and he has already noticed us.


Do you mean there would not be need to re-assess from ACS for people who have ACS assessment done in 2013, when "AFTER" clause was not there ??


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

Why did you show your MBA degree, it was not relevant to your occupation?


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Expat2013: This has been discussed innumerable number of times before in the forum itself. I can't find the legal ACS change notification. I'll try to find it though. 

DIBP "does not accept" old assessment letters by ACS that don't have Skilled Met Date. What's your points breakup? Whats your degree, major and year? How many years of experience do you have and what are the months and years of it? What stage of your application are you at?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> Do you mean there would not be need to re-assess from ACS for people who have ACS assessment done in 2013, when "AFTER" clause was not there ??


No, I mean that he need not to show his MBA degree his assessing body as he was working that period of study.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> No, I mean that he need not to show his MBA degree his assessing body as he was working that period of study.


Yes I should not show my MBA degreee.....but then i was misguided by my agent who said my case is pretty easy...he was not true...

Anyways..now what to do? I am thinking to re-apply with main applicant as my partner..he has MBA with 10 yrs accounts exp. is that possible now?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Yes I should not show my MBA degreee.....but then i was misguided by my agent who said my case is pretty easy...he was not true...
> 
> Anyways..now what to do? I am thinking to re-apply with main applicant as my partner..he has MBA with 10 yrs accounts exp. is that possible now?


Yes you can! This time no agent please!


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

thats very sad


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

@Ann121: Did they mention any review or appeal rights in your decision letter ?


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> Yes I should not show my MBA degreee.....but then i was misguided by my agent who said my case is pretty easy...he was not true...
> 
> Anyways..now what to do? I am thinking to re-apply with main applicant as my partner..he has MBA with 10 yrs accounts exp. is that possible now?





mithu93ku said:


> Yes you can! This time no agent please!


I feel ACS' rules was straight enough and the agent misguided you folks badly in your case. Work experience is considered only AFTER graduating from the latest education(bachelor/MBA/etc). So, not sure if a review or appeal would really work in Ann's favour.

Wouldn't the application be prone to complications since she has been rejected and while filling forms, it's mandatory to disclose reasons for rejection of application?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

sunnyboi said:


> I feel ACS' rules was straight enough and the agent misguided you folks badly in your case. Work experience is considered only AFTER graduating from the latest education(bachelor/MBA/etc). So, not sure if a review or appeal would really work in Ann's favour. Wouldn't the application be prone to complications since she has been rejected and while filling forms, it's mandatory to disclose reasons for rejection of application?


Yes agent completely misguided her in this case. After her second ACS letter probably agent could have advised her to withdraw application rather than wait for a decision. Because even without MBA , her total experience is 6-2=4 years meaning she is left with 55 points only.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Ann121 said:


> My first assessment was of Feb 2013. My visa app dated 1st March 2013 and my second acs assessment is of May 2014. I applied on basis of my first assessment and i think legally it was not wrong as ACS says assessment is valid for 2 yrs...i dont know why CO ask for new assessement if first was still valid.


Hi,

Really sorry to hear that. I think it's not because of your MBA. It's because of irrelevancy between your Nominated Occupation and courses of your graduate degree. Exactly, same happened with me last year. ACS earlier provided letter with complete 8 years experience recognition. It got expired and I applied for new letter but got it with reduction of 4 years. They gave the reason that the courses of my MCS degree (ICT Major) was not 65% matched with my nominated occupation (ICT Business Analyst). If they deducted exactly 4 years for you, then it could be same reason.

Here's the list of courses for each code.

https://www.acs.org.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0018/7641/ANZSCO-Descriptions.pdf


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> @Expat2013: This has been discussed innumerable number of times before in the forum itself. I can't find the legal ACS change notification. I'll try to find it though.
> 
> DIBP "does not accept" old assessment letters by ACS that don't have Skilled Met Date. What's your points breakup? Whats your degree, major and year? How many years of experience do you have and what are the months and years of it? What stage of your application are you at?


lovetosmack, I have already applied 189 in June'14, no CO yet.

Before lodging EOI I had posted query to Express(Moderator), below is the response from her.

Hi Expat2013, 

you can claim points for work experience after the ACS assessment if you are still with the same employer and and the same position. You must get an updated reference letter from your employer, though. I did that and it was no issue. 

According to some other forum members with "old" ACS assessment letters you can safely claim the entire period without deducting two years. Make sure that you have evidence of your salary (payslips, tax return documents or bank statements) for all periods, though. That can be an issue with DIBP.


My exp is 7.5 years which falls between 5-8 yrs so claimed 10 points for it. Total 10 points. 
My ACS letter is valid till March 2015, without AFTER clause.

However, your response is making me lot nervous.
*Is it very sure CO definitely asks for re-assessment ??*


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Expat2013.. I could be wrong. I'm sorry I'm too listening to a lot of variants in similar cases. I'm still checking. Tell me one thing. How many years will you have of skill date is taken into consideration and how much of you don't? 

Also do you know of any users here on the forum that went through with old ACS and got their visas?


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Expat2013.. I could be wrong. I'm sorry I'm too listening to a lot of variants in similar cases. I'm still checking. Tell me one thing. How many years will you have of skill date is taken into consideration and how much of you don't?
> 
> Also do you know of any users here on the forum that went through with old ACS and got their visas?


lovetosmack,

At the moment my total claimed exp is 7.5yrs.
In case they take out 2 years..my points would be same, 65.
In case 4 years are taken out, my points will go down by 5 and become 60.

I would be still eligible. But for that I will have to do re-assessment which will:
1. Add time to processing
2. Cost me more money, spent a lot already on visa fee.

I am just praying after reading your notes.

I guess if CO understands that I would still be eligible after taking out 5 points, he might let it go. But I am not the CO.


----------



## Nishant Dundas (Sep 24, 2013)

Expat2013 said:


> lovetosmack,
> 
> At the moment my total claimed exp is 7.5yrs.
> In case they take out 2 years..my points would be same, 65.
> ...


I would suggest as below:
Since you have not applied for new assessment, just sit tight..
Normally what happens is that the CO when looking at your case will see that the ACS letter can't do as you need to submit new one. So he will most prob ask you to submit the new one.
Now, after you apply for the new one, assume you get 4yrs deducted. Then the co will see how it affects your points. I mean if it brings you below 60!! If you are at 60 at least then they will surely send you an email saying that since the work exp is reduced it would affect your points and he would ask your permission to reduce your points.
Just agree to it stating ignorance of rules, plus ask for forgiveness.....
Most prob he would grant you visa since you are not below 60, based on various similar experiences seen.
Now, whatever I have said above is purely based on the assumption that you have already paid the reqd fees and all, and that even if 4yrs reduce you would end at 60 points.
Also please note that what I have told depends on each co too, so pray to god you get a good co....as such that's the only option left for you as of now!!
Best of luck buddy!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Expat Forum


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Check this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-60-points-2613-189-visa-november-2013-a.html

These people got grants with old ACS.


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

lovetosmack said:


> Check this thread - http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-60-points-2613-189-visa-november-2013-a.html
> 
> These people got grants with old ACS.


Thanks lovetosmack, it gives some hope.
Now all that I can wait for is next updates from DIBP.


----------



## noni125 (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread makes me confused as well, and I feel sorry for your rejection. 

My ACS assessment was in June 2013, and my work exp was reduced to 2 years out of 6. So I took the help of state sponsorship and apply with 60 points, without claiming any point for work experience. My CO haven't asked for anything at yet, but since I am not claiming any points for work exp, should I be worried?


----------



## TeamRanger (Jul 8, 2014)

noni125 said:


> This thread makes me confused as well, and I feel sorry for your rejection. My ACS assessment was in June 2013, and my work exp was reduced to 2 years out of 6. So I took the help of state sponsorship and apply with 60 points, without claiming any point for work experience. My CO haven't asked for anything at yet, but since I am not claiming any points for work exp, should I be worried?


Simple answer no. You seem to have been assessed with the new rule.


----------



## enzee (Nov 30, 2013)

Ann121 said:


> As far as i understand I was doing my MBA with my job. Job was permanent full time as developer. Job was from 2004 to 2010 and my MBA was from 2005-2008 so ACS said my relevant exp is after 2008. Wat a mess created.
> Although i m computer grad and did MBA just to further my education. I was employed full time and did MBA in evening..
> what to do?
> I quit job in Nov 2010 due to marriage and still at home. but that does not matter as i already had required exp....


First of all you need to get a letter from your university stating that your Degree was full time evening let say 5pm to 10pm and then get a letter from your employer that you worked full time let say 8am to 4pm

Once you have these appeal with ACS first and explain your situation I believe this will work for you and they will reassess accordingly and then send the reassessment to CO or apply for 189 again.

I had a friend who worked while studying and he provided the above mentioned letters and that really worked for him. He is now in Australia.

Good luck!


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

Once rejected, the decision had been made. No looking back except for appeal with the Federal Court or with the ministry for people onshore. 

But in this case the applicant is offshore. No nothing available. Just accept it and start off all over again.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

@enzee: I could not appeal now..as it is said at ACS website that appeal can be made in 60 days of issuing the letter..and now almost 4 months have passed.
But many thanks for the suggestion..i think this can be a way for me...
@lovetosmack: yes they said if i need to appeal than have to contact GSM team. 
but as per my research so far going into appeal is a long hectic process which has no guarantee of success..so no wasting money and time again..

Now I have left with following options as far as i think:
1. Do as enzee said: means get a letter from my university saying i was full time student and then letter from employer saying I was full time employee there. and go for reassessment with ACS. And then Resubmit 189/190 depending if i get state sponsorship
2. change the main applicant. My partner is an accountant and hold MBA. only thing is that it is quite difficult to get letters from his past employers and also he have to get 7 band each in academic module..so he is a bit hesitated to apply...

Please share your insights...


----------



## Expat2013 (May 15, 2013)

noni125 said:


> This thread makes me confused as well, and I feel sorry for your rejection.
> 
> My ACS assessment was in June 2013, and my work exp was reduced to 2 years out of 6. So I took the help of state sponsorship and apply with 60 points, without claiming any point for work experience. My CO haven't asked for anything at yet, but since I am not claiming any points for work exp, should I be worried?


noni125, your experience was reduced to 2 years from 6!

What is your qualification ??
What is your job code ??

What does your ACS letter say on assessment of education ?? Can you paste that part here.


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Simple answer no. You seem to have been assessed with the new rule.


This thread confused me as well, I had an ACS skill assessment in 2012, which expires in Dec this year. It's a ACS assessment with a degree in Australian University.

-------------
Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
Your qualification has been assessed as follows:
Your Bachelor of Information Technology (Computer Science and Software Development) from Deakin University completed in November 2010 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing. 
------------

and I am going to apply PR with this assessment. Will this affect my application? Thank you guys. Please respond.


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

TeamRanger said:


> Simple answer no. You seem to have been assessed with the new rule.


Forgot to mention that, i had no work experience, and i am not going to claim any points for work experiences.


----------



## Ann121 (Mar 28, 2012)

cc112358 said:


> Forgot to mention that, i had no work experience, and i am not going to claim any points for work experiences.


So how u r calculating ur points to be 60 without work? please share...
mine were:
age:25
education:15
ielts: 10

I was getting 60 points with my experience of more than 5 yrs.. which has reduced in new ACS result. thus in trouble.

M looking for the answers/suggestion from others at the forum. I believe this forum ppl are more knowledgeable than my agent...
guys plz respond to my queries of last post..........


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

Ann121 said:


> So how u r calculating ur points to be 60 without work? please share...
> mine were:
> age:25
> education:15
> ...


Age: 30
Education: 15
Australian: 5
Ielts: 10

That's my breakdown


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

cc112358 said:


> Age: 30
> Education: 15
> Australian: 5
> Ielts: 10
> ...


hi CC

was the assessment before for 485 ??


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

adiii said:


> hi CC
> 
> was the assessment before for 485 ??


No, it is not, in the letter, it is writing

Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.

It is done before the new policy that acs introduced to require Professional Year or work experience to have a full assessment.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

cc112358 said:


> No, it is not, in the letter, it is writing
> 
> Your ICT skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261312 (Developer Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code.
> 
> It is done before the new policy that acs introduced to require Professional Year or work experience to have a full assessment.


I am in the same boat with you .. i got skills assessment before rules changed .. was worried if i can use that assessment or not because it has no work component in it . Just Aus graduation. i confirmed with ACS and they said its full assessment.


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

adiii said:


> I am in the same boat with you .. i got skills assessment before rules changed .. was worried if i can use that assessment or not because it has no work component in it . Just Aus graduation. i confirmed with ACS and they said its full assessment.


So it means that ACS still recognised it as a full assessment? If yes, we may be safe since we are not claiming any work experience. Hope any seniors can answer our question. lol


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cc112358 said:


> So it means that ACS still recognised it as a full assessment? If yes, we may be safe since we are not claiming any work experience. Hope any seniors can answer our question. lol


Please don't get confused and confuse others. I'm guessing you have a 485 provisional skills assessment that you got post your Australian graduation. Right?


----------



## yashdeepsingh (May 7, 2014)

Let me Jump in -

After April 2013 ACS has changed the rules of asessing the Experience Years, in my case I have done Engineering in Electronics and Communication and doing job in IT. They have deducted 4 years of Experience from My total number of Experience last year and only considered work Ex of Last 3.8 Years as they considered That my Grad was in different field than what I am doing currently. 

Now the Pain part. Who ever has done the ACS before April 2013 may take this Hit and the have to make sure if they have Work Exp of 5 to 8 Years ( After deduction ). Also They should have passed IELTS with band 7. 

ACS is deducting 2 years as normal if the person has not done any work or Study in Australia. Which is painful.

To get the score of 60 + You have to have Band 7, BE or PG degree, Work Exp of Min 5 Years even they deduct 4 years of Dgree years in some cases.

Hope this helps.

Yash


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Please don't get confused and confuse others. I'm guessing you have a 485 provisional skills assessment that you got post your Australian graduation. Right?


No, it is not a 485 provisional skill assessment. It is a full assessment after my graduation. At that time, ACS did not import the new policy which requires Professional Year or one year expedience.


----------



## lovetosmack (Apr 22, 2013)

cc112358 said:


> No, it is not a 485 provisional skill assessment. It is a full assessment after my graduation. At that time, ACS did not import the new policy which requires Professional Year or one year expedience.


Can you post your points breakup if you don't mind?


----------



## blacknight_81 (Jun 5, 2012)

sk2014 said:


> Why did you show your MBA degree, it was not relevant to your occupation?


Exactly.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

lovetosmack said:


> Please don't get confused and confuse others. I'm guessing you have a 485 provisional skills assessment that you got post your Australian graduation. Right?


ACS announces graduate skills assessment application process changes

Sydney, October 25 2013: The Australian Computer Society has today announced changes to the graduate skills assessment application process to align with changes implemented by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP).

The ACS is choosing to implement the changes effective from January 15, 2014, which will provide certainty to those studying courses that are scheduled for completion in the final months of 2013.

The implementation of the ACS graduate application changes will ensure applicants are being assessed in line with the Migration Amendment (Skills Assessment) Regulation 2013 changes announced by the Department of Immigration and Border Protection to take effect on Oct 28, 2013.

The ACS is committed to providing a robust assessment service that accurately identifies an applicant’s ICT skills and their compatibility with the skills that the Australian Government has identified as being in shortage. To aid clarity and enhance consistency, the ACS has reviewed the current suitability criteria for applicants with an Australian study component in their skills assessment.

The following changes will come into effect on Jan 15, 2014:

· The ACS Temporary Graduate – 485 skills assessment will clearly state that it is specifically for the purpose of applying for a subclass 485 visa application. Applicants with an Australian study component that are applying for a subclass 485 visa will be assessed on the Australian qualification only, based on the completion of the relevant Australian Bachelor degree or higher.

· Applicants with an Australian study component that wish to apply for permanent residency will require either 1 year of relevant work experience or completion of an ACS Professional Year Program to receive a suitable skills assessment which can be used for general migration purposes.

· The ACS Post Australian Study skills assessment is intended to support graduates in applying for permanent residency under the General Skilled Migration or Employer Nomination Scheme after completing an Australian study component.

· The Australian study component is taken into consideration because of the value of studying in Australia and the exposure to Australian culture and language, which in turn places applicants in a better position to be employed in their nominated occupation.

· The work experience or professional year program is assessed for suitability of the full skills assessment and the applicant is considered skilled from the completion date of the relevant Australian degree. The Post Australian Study skills assessment can be used for migration purposes in general.

Further information

Thomas Shanahan, Australian Computer Society, 0449 902 130

[email protected]


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

The one for 485 clearly states it is for 485 .. every assessment for australian graduate before feb is considered full assessment.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

cc112358 said:


> So it means that ACS still recognised it as a full assessment? If yes, we may be safe since we are not claiming any work experience. Hope any seniors can answer our question. lol


Dear *******,

Thank you for your email.

Yes, your ACS result letter is valid and was issued for migration purposes in general. Therefore, it should still be suitable for PR.

However, we do advise seeking confirmation from the Department of Immigration also regarding this.

Kind regards,


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

lovetosmack said:


> Please don't get confused and confuse others. I'm guessing you have a 485 provisional skills assessment that you got post your Australian graduation. Right?


Sure, my breakdown is as below:

￼
Date of Effect
20/06/2014 17:42:47
￼￼￼
Age
25 - 32
30
￼
English Language Ability
Proficient English - IELTS 7 or Equivalent
10
￼￼
Level of educational qualification attained
At least a Bachelor Degree
15
￼￼
Years of experience in Nominated Occupation - in Australia within the
last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year
0
￼
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the
last 10 years.
Less than 1 Year
0
￼￼￼Australian Study Requirement - for skilled migration
Meets the Australian study requirement for skilled migration points test
5
￼￼￼￼￼￼TOTAL
60


----------



## cc112358 (Jul 20, 2014)

adiii said:


> Dear *******,
> 
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


Then have you contacted DIBP yet? I know two friends who have submitted PR application in last November with the same assessment, and both granted in Feb this year.


----------



## 189756 (Nov 3, 2012)

cc112358 said:


> Then have you contacted DIBP yet? I know two friends who have submitted PR application in last November with the same assessment, and both granted in Feb this year.


I called them and they said if acs says its for general migration purpose its valid. But did not get any definite answer other than that as they are not sure of it as well. But i had few guys in this forum from last year who got their grants with post australian skills assessment. 


I did submit eoi and waiting for invitation with my old letter after getting confirmation from ACS :fingerscrossed:


----------



## patel_bapu (Jan 22, 2015)

sunnyboi said:


> I feel ACS' rules was straight enough and the agent misguided you folks badly in your case. Work experience is considered only AFTER graduating from the latest education(bachelor/MBA/etc). So, not sure if a review or appeal would really work in Ann's favour.
> 
> Wouldn't the application be prone to complications since she has been rejected and while filling forms, it's mandatory to disclose reasons for rejection of application?


Sorry to jump inbetween I am planning to open new post but seems you can guide better 

I failed in my computer science at that time only I have started working now problem is that as I m working full time it took me while to complete my computer science, I completed computer science in 2013 till then I already had 3 years exp now I am working in Qatar if I wanted to show exp for 189/190 how much exp I can show ? Also what is minimum exp we required 1 year or 2 year please guide me


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

leozzy8845 said:


> just stay in your country with your partner and dont go anywhere


what's wrong with you mate? Are you here to troll people ?????


----------



## Oz Boy (Nov 23, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> what's wrong with you mate? Are you here to troll people ?????


Correct Expatriate...

This silly mate is trying to discourage those who are already brokenhearted...


----------

